# Installing Hidden and Dangerous 2



## cloudstrife2525 (Nov 19, 2009)

Like everyone else I installed the game and I try to run it but nothing happens. I went online to find a Windows Vista 64 bit patch but was unsuccessful. I own this game and have the retail CD Key but it will not run.


----------



## QuicksilverTech (Jul 1, 2009)

I was going to say that it's probably not supported in vista, but apparently it is. Take a look at this post. Maybe google some research before posting on here, I found it right away.

http://www.gamingtrend.com/forums/index.php?topic=32760.0


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

The game may be supported on Vista (through a patch, nontheless) but it's not supported on 64-bit systems.


----------

